# Another bagged r32



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

Just got finished install my Mason Tech setup. I know, I know the rears need to come down. 
My setup consists of:
Mason Tech fronts 
Mason Tech rears (awaiting bagyard rears)
Accuair air management
Bilstein rear shocks
no notch
Fronts 21.75"
Rears 24.5"
Wheels specs are: 17x8 et 10 17x9 et2 205/45s and 215/45s
Enjoy the crappy pics


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

love the wheels.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks man, bought them like 2yrs ago. Most people hate em but I love em. They look good rolling.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^ i nearly got a set from RB, they wanted like $550 for a set. hell i didnt even need them but i nearly ordered. not sure why i like them. but i do.

never seen them on a mk4 before


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Super Advans?
Very cool, rolling shots plzzzzzz.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

I tried to cut the rear bumpstop to get the rears lower but I believe that they are internal on the r32 shocks


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

Nah, they are Work Equip Vs...I believe


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LOVE it, those wheels are great!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

Looking good. Unique wheels with a good fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hella sick man


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks guys...can't wait to get notched and get the rears lower


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

soooo good


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (capt2.slow)*

what a sick efffin .:R!!!!!!!!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (capt2.slow)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-Dubb (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (nickbeezy)*

Wheels get the 1990's Kid "Seal of Approval" 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

^ you crazy G


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Another bagged r32 (capt2.slow)*

Looks awesome Charles... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Stoked this car finally came to fruition.








Hit me up, we still gotta talk wheels...








-Matt


----------



## willbarnes2 (Sep 20, 2007)

Looking good charles 
thanks for the blackmon school of driving last weekend
now take that $hit to the dragon on thursday


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

wow ! loving it !!
but these mason tech rears are a BIG FAIL !!


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

no dragon for me Will. @ Matt thanks for all your help and answering my many ?s


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_love the wheels.



x2


----------



## lokeyvw (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_what a sick efffin .:R!!!!!!!!

Eh, its decent....
Hahaha I saw the car at work when you stopped by and it looked great!! 
Now buy my coupe and bag it too!


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (lokeyvw)*

love the R hate the wheels....those are probably the ugliest wheels.....but hey just my opinion


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (FirstVDub)*

Those wheels look madd sick. A Euro-spec rear bumper would finish your car nicely. Nice work!


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_Those wheels look madd sick. A Euro-spec rear bumper would finish your car nicely. Nice work! 

Im working on it


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (capt2.slow)*

ebay.co.uk ...Dude, there's quite a few listed. You've just gotta find someone willing to do courier to the US. Most people won't do courier. They'll only do collection. Luckily, my fiance lives in England. Gives me an excuse to drive up there more frequently, which is rad, cuz I've found way more parts there, than in Germany (if that makes any sense). Hoping to get my US Spec bumpers swapped with someone soon. Crazy how madd everyone is there for our tail-lights. lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics of the management and setup in the car, please.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

the back of the hatch is a mess right now....I have to re-do it. I want a new tank so I can give a try at a hardline setup. I really depise the tank that came with my Accuair setup


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

I got my bagyard rears in this week...Big ups to Andrew, he is awsome. My buddy Frankie and I decided to do an impromptu shoot yesterday, here are the results.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the wheels.


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (skateman190)*

car looks dope mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

That first pic from the shoot is amazing. Love the car!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (capt2.slow)*

hey did you take new measurements with the bagyards?


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

nah, not yet. I installed them, saw that they went lower, and was instantly happy...lol. Ill get measurements for you later tonight


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Do Werk* »_That first pic from the shoot is amazing. Love the car!

+1


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how are those rear bags workin' out charles? are those most recent pics with the BY's in there?


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

looks great.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_how are those rear bags workin' out charles? are those most recent pics with the BY's in there?

Ya these are the pics with the BY rears. I love them. Anybody that is on the fence about buying a set don't be. Andrew is the shiznit and he'll take care of you in any way he can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

looks good.... different wheels


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah....those wheels win bud.


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Another bagged r32 (capt2.slow)*

Hampton Roads FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

Sweet! love the wheels.
did you sort the rear shocks?


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

nah, i believe that the bumpstops are internal on the r32 application. Someone correct me if Im wrong


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (capt2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capt2.slow* »_nah, i believe that the bumpstops are internal on the r32 application. Someone correct me if Im wrong

yeah not sure on how to get them out...doesn't seem to be an issue..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks like the bagyards solved the go low in the rear.
what type of management did you go with?


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

I am running Accuair...I love it deff worth the money


----------



## dannydubs21 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (capt2.slow)*

so rad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Another bagged r32 (capt2.slow)*

Diggin' it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Another bagged r32 (capt2.slow)*

Looking pretty ill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Another bagged r32 (PSU)*

Money.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (capt2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capt2.slow* »_
Ya these are the pics with the BY rears. I love them. Anybody that is on the fence about buying a set don't be. Andrew is the shiznit and he'll take care of you in any way he can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the good words man. Let me know about those fronts


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

car looks sooooo sooo so ooo goood


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

wow first car to pull off three spoke wheels that i can recall... looks amazing!!!


----------



## black_jetta_01 (Jan 20, 2009)

one word, perfection


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks even better now. :thumbup:

I bet you can't eat a whole bag of sunflower seeds.


----------



## ClubmanKid (Jul 5, 2008)

i dont know cort, we were crushing those seeds hard.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks frankie


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

lookinn fresh charles! :thumbup:

now buy that other car we talked about


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Looks good. now we just need to figure out how to get the rear low. :banghead:


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Looks good. now we just need to figure out how to get the rear low. :banghead:


I think I might be there already....LOL


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah dude u are ****ing low as hell. I Want to see what your car would look like with 18's on it.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

looks good charles, dissapointed to not see your car at h20. lmk if you end up selling any spare air parts:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks soooooo good!
Loving the wheels :beer: :beer:


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

love this car. always have. wheels are proper. bravo!


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

Come on buddy you should share your new pix on vortex as well :biggrinsanta:

spotted....





Sorry I had to :grinsanta: :laugh:

^^
soo sexii looking!!


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

^ thanks man


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Love this car:thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

i


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Love it :thumbup:


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

theres something so sexy about the rear wheel fitment...i just cant put my finger on it

car looks dope :thumbup::beer:


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

EuroGruppe said:


> theres something so sexy about the rear wheel fitment...i just cant put my finger on it
> 
> car looks dope :thumbup::beer:


 Thanks man, my next setup will be wider and much more aggressive


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

EuroGruppe said:


> theres something so sexy about the rear wheel fitment...i just cant put my finger on it
> 
> car looks dope :thumbup::beer:


 It's probably the camber. Us R32 guys are lucky.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

DarkSideGTI said:


> It's probably the camber. Us R32 guys are lucky.


 Ya, its the camber... I plan on running more on the next setup.


----------

